# Been quoted £3000 to replace my steering rack...



## studphobic (Dec 14, 2020)

Hi all. I have a 2013 bmw 1 series 116d efficientdynamics with 57700 miles. Took it for an MOT, they said brake pads need to be changed. Next day they call me and say the steering rack is broken and it will cost £3000 to replace. There's no way I can afford this, and I was planning on trading it in February 2021. And although the steering wheel is a little loose, I have to admit I was surprised since I haven't had any issues. I told him I'll think about it and I'm taking it somewhere else for a second opinion on Wednesday. If they say the same thing, other than replacing the steering rack, what are my options? Could I still trade it in somewhere?

It's probably very clear to you I'm a novice with all this stuff. Thanks. Some advice would be very much appreciated.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

I would NOT tell the second place "the first shop said the rack is bad". Id be more circumspect, 'rattle'- 'shimmy'- 'steering feels loose' ..whatever. (Not totally familiar with the ins and outs of MOT inspections, if once they find something it is recorded?... so FWIW)

58k miles it should not need a rack. There are joints and bushings that are much more likely to need replacing. I will add that if that is your picture by the post, perhaps the shop is taking advantage?


----------



## studphobic (Dec 14, 2020)

Hi  I've booked a second MOT somewhere else and so far I haven't said anything. I'm thinking to see if they even mention it. 

Yes that's me haha. I have no idea if they were taking advantage, but I have a bit of a baby face and I had an LV bag with me so maybe? I'll leave the bag at home next time!


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

Yeah, I always dress down and keep the accessories low key.

(lol)

I did a quick search, rack issues are not unheard of. However, you should shop around for the work, prices Ive seen are 1600-2200 GBP installed

FInally I dont know if a "I hope to trade this in come February, and dont want to spend money on it" would help or hurt.... and I do think you could trade it immeidately at a dealer, its up to them to do their own inspections.


----------

